# Your favourite photographer?



## nitefly (Aug 18, 2006)

Who's your favourite photographer here on TPF, or anywhere else for that matter?

Mine has to be Digital Matt I think.. there are loads of superb photographers here at TPF but his stuff just amazes me.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you Nitefly.  That's very kind.  There are so many guys that I regularly look for.  Raymond J Barlow, Airic, Archangel, and of course Terri


----------



## JamesD (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm with Matt on this one:  there are a lot of wonderful photographers on here, way too many to narrow it down.  However, I always look with a keenly excited eye for those who don't post many images.

Of other photographers, I'd have to say my favorite is Ansel Adams--but only because of one specific photograph of his which I absolutely love: _Trailer Camp Children. _  When I first saw this image in a book of his photographs, I stopped and stared for a long time... it fascinated me, and still does.  If I could just get a print... :meh:


----------



## nitefly (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I guess your right.. Maybe we can change this thread to: "What photographers do you look out for in the galleries?" or something similar to that?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 18, 2006)

There are plenty of decent photogs here, but someone's work that almost always interests me is Tuna.

As far as famous photogs go right now I've been looking at a lot of Harry Callahan (always been a favorite), and Jeff Wall (my brother, a painter, recently turned me onto him).


----------



## terri (Aug 18, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Thank you Nitefly. That's very kind. There are so many guys that I regularly look for. Raymond J Barlow, Airic, Archangel, and of course Terri


"...of course Terri".....:blushing: That made me say "wow". Thank you for the nod. 

We really have a wealth of great photogs on this site. Everyone that's been mentioned so far here, and Matt mentioning Tuna, gets a :thumbup: from me as well. I love how different our approaches can be. Whenever Matt pulls out the Widelux, it's funny to see how many views he gets. We all know we're in for a treat. Same thing when Chiller goes out for a stroll.  I have a particular fondness for my fellow alt-geeks, JamesD working on the pinhole stuff and Charlie with his paper negative imagery, Jeff Canes shooting the color infrared film. Hard to get bored looking at everyone's stuff!

Cliched as it may sound, until I saw an exhibit of Ansel Adams prints, I never fully appreciated the mastery. Those prints _glittered_, they _glowed_. I walked out of there feeling like I'd seen the Holy Grail, or something.  That sealed my desire to become better at silver gelatin printmaking, to try to understand the relationships of film/developer/paper/developer to come up with something beautiful. 

I never get tired of looking at B&W prints and the masters of imagery - I could never really pick a favorite!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 18, 2006)

Lots of good photogs around there to may to name. Agree 100% with those already listed and I will add two more Daniel and thebeginning (also a Daniel).




			
				JamesD said:
			
		

> --- _Trailer Camp Children. _When I first saw this image in a book of his photographs, I stopped and stared for a long time... it fascinated me, and still does.----


Wow, James don&#8217;t think I have seen that one before? Assume they must be dust bowl refugees?


----------



## JamesD (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow... someone's fond of me and my pinholes...  That almost makes me want to write another ode--large format.  Woot!

A couple of photographers I'd forgotten...  Peter J. Crowley and Gerard Buckleman for their BW photography (as well as color, but I'm a BW nut).

Crowley's images usually have beautifully crisp tones, and equally crisp expressiveness about them.  It's a look I admire and would like to achieve myself.

Buckleman's images are entertaining and interesting.  I always look forward to new images from him, for the simple fact that they get me thinking, wondering what it's going to be, what interesting angle on a subject that might be mundane, or might be fascinating, but an even more interesting perspective than I'd ever expect.

It's what they call "The Other Side."  And the other side is good indeed.


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 19, 2006)

Tuna and santino. But I haven't seen santino around here for a while


----------



## Lensmeister (Aug 19, 2006)

Well I have to admit I do like the work of 

Chiller (always totally amazing) ... 
LaFoto (always something diffrent and always got a new angle) .... 
Mentos_007 (manages to capture beautifully)
Mansi (Quality people pictures better than some of the pros)

There are too many to mention those I always look for in the galleries but recently the level of people has increased.

Oh and there is this one bloke that is exceptional ... You heard of Lensmeister ? ...   Just kidding !


----------



## Luke (Aug 19, 2006)

here on tpf?? havent been here long enough to see much work from the talented people.
Otherwise, Doisneau, that guy was a photo MAKER, i swear to god, the way he found those moments, amazing


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 19, 2006)

Luke said:
			
		

> Otherwise, Doisneau, that guy was a photo MAKER, i swear to god, the way he found those moments, amazing



It turns out many of his "street photographs" were posed with hired models, so the moments were created rather than found.  Not that that really lessens them as wonderful photographs.  Late in his life he was dragged into court by a couple claiming to be the people kissing in the street in his famous photograph "The Kiss".  They felt there were due part of the profits.  He produced the actual models he hired, model releases, and the receipts for paying them as evidence.


----------



## wonda (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.wijkmarkphoto.com
He's the best!


----------



## Abstract (Sep 9, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> Mine has to be Digital Matt I think.. .


 
mine too! matt your my idol :hug:: :lmao:


----------



## nitefly (Sep 9, 2006)

wonda said:
			
		

> http://www.wijkmarkphoto.com
> He's the best!



I don't know if youre serious or not, but people don't find plugging your own site in threads like this funny


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you Abstract.  You are very kind.

I just did a paper for my color class on Ernst Haas, and it sure was a pleasure looking at his stuff.

http://www.ernst-haas.com/


----------



## boris152 (Sep 13, 2006)

I . . . I . . . 

. . .

This is only day 3 or so of me being a member hear, so I didn't have anyone in mind. I started looking at people's suggestions, though . . .

Matt's site and previous posts took my breath away. After that I was sort of browsing in a state of shock. This forum is full of . . . of . . . I don't know, but it must be illegal . . .

:hail::hail::hail: . . . master . . . I'm not worthy . . .


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 14, 2006)

There are a great many talented photogs that post on TPF  But I would have to say that the person that consistently posts the most intriguing photos is Tuna.  I really dig his work.


----------



## fmw (Oct 6, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> Of other photographers, I'd have to say my favorite is Ansel Adams--but only because of one specific photograph of his which I absolutely love: _Trailer Camp Children. _When I first saw this image in a book of his photographs, I stopped and stared for a long time... it fascinated me, and still does. If I could just get a print... :meh:


 
My favorite, too.  I attended one of his workshops in the 1960's and spent the better part of a week shooting and printing with him.  He was a true genius in the dark room.  It wasn't hard to make compositions as good as his but it was impossible to make prints as good his.  He had a gift for it.  He tried to teach it in his workshops but it really was a gift.  He could teach the techniques but our work never produced what his work did.

Another favorite of mine was an old timer named Arnold Newman.  Newman was best known for very creative portraits of famous people although he did a lot of interesting work.  Just like it was impossible to duplicate Adams' prints, it was impossible to duplicate Newman's creative eye for composition.


----------



## terri (Oct 6, 2006)

fmw said:
			
		

> My favorite, too. I attended one of his workshops in the 1960's and spent the better part of a week shooting and printing with him. He was a true genius in the dark room. It wasn't hard to make compositions as good as his but it was impossible to make prints as good his. *He had a gift for it*. He tried to teach it in his workshops but it really was a gift. He could teach the techniques but our work never produced what his work did.
> 
> Another favorite of mine was an old timer named Arnold Newman. Newman was best known for very creative portraits of famous people although he did a lot of interesting work. Just like it was impossible to duplicate Adams' prints, it was impossible to duplicate Newman's creative eye for composition.


How true. I saw an exhibition of his work about 2 years back, and really...I don't think I appreciated what all the fuss was about until I stood there in front of his prints. They _glittered_. They _glowed_. I think I had my mouth open and my head tilted from side to side most of the time.  I left that exhibit determined to be a better darkroom printer, but really....even my best print on a great day would look like a work print next to anything he did.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Oct 6, 2006)

Im not sure about favorite photographer, but there is a guy from texasphotoforum.com that does amazing work, a lot of it post processing.  More art that straight up photography but his work is just too cool.

http://www.blog.bluehourphoto.com/index.php?x=browse&pagenum=1


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Nov 21, 2019)

My favorite has been my favorite since I saw his prints over 50 years ago. Yup, Ansel Adams.

I have only seen one or two other photographers who have come close.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 21, 2019)

You sure found an old thread. 

This thread has been going longer and more current........   Who are your favorite photographers?


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Dec 11, 2019)

I can tell you of a photographer that I admire. His name is Jimmy Chin. It is not necessarily his photographs that I admire. But it's his philosophy about photography.  He states that photography is more than just taking a picture.  He has no interest in a photography trip unless the stakes are high.  When you see Jimmy hanging from a 30 foot rope from a mountainside. You know what he's talking about. That's the unique feeling I have during lightning photography.


----------



## limr (Dec 11, 2019)

webestang64 said:


> You sure found an old thread.
> 
> This thread has been going longer and more current........   Who are your favorite photographers?



And the newer, longer thread is the one we should be using, so this one is now closed.


----------

